# Pain that ranks right up there with kidney stones



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I always thought that a kidney stone was the most painful thing a man could experience and I suffered through one almost 30 years ago. Sunday AM I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't pee. This continued through the night and I went to the ER later that AM. Turns out my prostate had swollen, grown into the bladder and was bleeding causing lots of thick blood and clots. By Sunday night I had over 1000 ml in my bladder (they said 250 was normal when you had to go real bad) when the urologist showed up and pumped a couple hundred more under real pressure trying to break up the clots. I'd had several doses of Morphine and it wasn't doing anything. Finally, he told me that it wasn't working so they were taking me to the operating room and knocking me out - thank you Lord, that was the best news I'd heard all day. Surgery went fine - pressure relieved and I finally got out of the hospital last night. I'm on my 6th catheter - the largest being a garden hose and I hope to get rid of it next Tuesday. Wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That doesn't sound like fun at all!! Prayer from my family to yours are heading up.
WT
Barry & Pam


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 'old age' Tom...been there..done that....The pain has been compared to 'child birth'...only for men... Got me about 15 years ago...and that second day of not peeing is something that will remain with you the rest of your life.. 

Now it's Proscar and Flomax time for ya.. with an occasional round of Cipro or Septra thrown in for good measure when that sucker gets infected. Good news is it ain't usually fatal...bad news is it never goes away after we reach a certain age. My Uro Doc always has the same first question when we meet up..."Hey, Jim...Can you pee over your shoes ???"... Answer is always the same.. NO !!!!

God did a remarkable job when he designed Man...but what in the hell he included that danged prostate gland for is beyond me....

You got my sympathy...and hope (know) the Docs will get it under some semblance of control....but yore days of peeing over the gunwales are done...LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Tom. That sounds awful. Hope you can get rid of that tube soon. Those are awful themselves.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ouch, hope things get better quick


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm fast finding out that getting old ain't for wimps. Doing pretty good, just staying close to the house and looking forward to next Tuesday to see how things go. Thanks for the thoughts and comments.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Quick Update - went to the doc Tuesday and they removed the catheter to see if I could void my bladder which I did - with gusto. All over the nurse, all over the floor - like a geyser. Over the gunwale was no problem Jim. They sent me home to finish healing but by 6:00 I was in the ER clogged up again. Inserted another catheter, a big clot shot out, drained the bladder and sent me home around 11:00. By 2:30 we were back at the ER in severe pain so they removed the catheter and blood went everywhere - looked more like a gunshot victim when I left but the replacement catheter is still working and no more clots. Tomorrow they are going in to do some more surgery and open that sucker up so that the clots can pass until it heals so I'll be out of circulation for a couple of days. Be glad when this is all over - I'm on catheter #9 and will probably get a couple more over the next day or so. Vickie is afraid she's going to have to potty train me again after this is over.







You guys take care and I'll catch up in a few days.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent Viking. Hang in there.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Prayers sent Viking. Hang in there.


x2


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Prayers sent Viking. Hang in there.


x3

you're in our prayers


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

So sorry about your suffering Tom. Will be praying for this issue to heal soon. Wow, sounds terrible.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I appreciate the thoughts and prayers guys. Survived the surgery and got released this afternoon - all went well. Now I just have to take it real easy for the next few weeks - shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

My goodness, what an ordeal. I hope you get well and recover for good real soon. Prayers coming your direction now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

How ya feeling Tom? Better I hope?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Doing pretty good - just taking it real easy. I do have a warning for everyone. The Urologist explained everything to me yesterday and it was an eye opener. For years my regular doctor has done a digital exam and told me that the prostate was "slightly" enlarged but was nothing to worry about. It turns out that a normal prostate weighs approx. 20 grams and during the surgery they removed about half and it weighed 96 grams so my prostate was about 10 times its normal size - slightly more than "slightly" enlarged. Because of its size it wasn't getting sufficient blood flow and was actually dying. If anyone's doctor tells them the prostate is slightly enlarged I would suggest having it checked further - it's much better to have it taken care of early than waiting until everything is blocked up.


----------

